
Scheme: Developing a Memcached Client - fogus
http://weblambda.blogspot.com/2009/09/developing-memcached-client-1-storage.html
======
mahmud
People who like the simplicity of the Memcached protocol will enjoy hacking a
client library for the super fast Beanstalkd message queue.

<http://xph.us/software/beanstalkd/>

Sure, it's non-persistent and similar things could be hacked with the
viciously fast Redis DB or other Key/Value DBs, but it's fun to telnet into a
message queue and issue plain ascii commands :-P

~~~
cesare
> but it's fun to telnet into a message queue and issue plain ascii commands

You can do this with Redis too.

